# Foxcraft Aussie saddle?



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

I've been in the market for my first Aussie saddle and I ran across this one. I know very little of Aussie's so is this a good brand? Is the price fair?

Australian 16" Saddle For Sale reduced

Thanks!


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

In all of my Aussie saddle research when I bought mine I can't say I ever heard of Foxcraft. I would pass, but it could be nice - interested to hear if anyone else has heard of them.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I could see someone sustaining a nasty pinch the way those two leathers line up. Likely made in India. A good one one's sell for so little. BTW, if you fit a 15" western you should get a 17 or 18" Aussie.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Yes, I think I will pass. I didn't realize the size was wrong. I'm a 15 or 16 depending on the saddle. Its really hard to find an Aussie in my area. I might have to buy a cheap Downunder Synthetic off of amazon. 

I hate to spend a lot, since I've never ridden in an Aussie, so I'm not even sure if I'll like it.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

What about this one?

Horse Saddle, Australian 17 inch seat


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

That last one definitely looks like it was part of one of those made-in-India cheap saddle packages off eBay that are $200 brand new. Yuck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoebox (Apr 18, 2012)

Look for saddles made by Down Under or Australian Stock Saddle Co. DownUnder has some really nice ones in their Kimberly series for reasonable prices, even new. You can sometimes snag a great deal on a clearance Kimberly on their website.


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Thanks for the help guys. I'll keep looking


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

One of those companies also carries a line of Asian made saddles so one has to be very careful. Price is a good indicator. If you know of anyone with an Aussie, perhaps she will let you try it. These saddles don't always fit our North American horses. I've seen some that were bad for popping up in the back as they were too narrow over the ribcage.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

All of the Kimberley / DownUnder saddles are made in Asia:

Australian Saddles | Where and Why They are Made

I have two DownUnder saddles. They have a 10 year warranty on the tree and are holding up fine.


----------

